# Veba 7" TFT LCD widescreen mirror monitor. AV70MM



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Come on you gurus - help me with this one please.

I have an acquaintance, new to motorhomes and electronic gizmos, who's just bought a van fitted with subject accessory.

They're trying to explain to me, via text messages, that it has a camera that looks down at the road immediately behind the van but has a monitor that's clipped on top of the rear view mirror.

I've tried reading the blurb but it's lost me.

Could it possibly be a screen that is simply a mirror which then turns into a monitor if something is picked up by the camera?

All explanations gratefully accepted.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Tony
If its like mine, the monitor clips over and replaces the mirror.
It requires twin cameras and you switch between long view (as in normal mirror) and close up across the back of van for reversing.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

If I have understood your post correctly, what you are talking about is a rear view camera. The camera at the rear of the motorhome send a signal/picture via a hard wire to a screen which can either be mounted on the dashboard or where the rear view mirror is.
I too have the Veba reversing camera, (Dash mounted). The screen can show a number of different angles and can be activated automatically when revers gear is selected or in Nuetral or any forward gear. (so you can check what is happening at your rear end when on the move.
I would think the majority of motorhomes have reversing cameras fitted.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

teamsaga said:


> Hi Tony
> If its like mine, the monitor clips over and replaces the mirror.
> It requires twin cameras and you switch between long view (as in normal mirror) and close up across the back of van for reversing.


Thanks Phil - yes, the monitor is clipped over the mirror but the only image on it is that of a reversing camera view. When you say twin cameras, would that be both together in a single housing probably at roof level or would there be one roof at level and one at bumper level?

It's a bit difficult trying to picture the scene miles away and with a new mh owner and almost no communication.

Well get there.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Tony
my two cameras are mounted side by side on the roof. One camera is focused on the the following traffic , the other is focused down onto the area immediately behind the van.
there are different wiring options but I have mine wired to come on with the ignition. It has a touch screen so you can switch between the cameras and views. 
Useful bit of kit.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for your help guys - now we know what we're dealing with we have half a chance of working out how to use it.


----------



## jimedmeades (Jun 9, 2013)

*An Alternative To The Portuguese Coast.*

Just a bit of info for people who may be visiting Portugal and don't know about river beaches.
We live near the coast in Portugal (Figueira da Foz) and love the west coast. However, a great alternative to the coast are river beaches (praias fluviais). All the rivers in central Portugal have them.
The idea was developed years ago mainly for village people who were a long way from the coast.
The local councils dam the river to create a large swimming pool of crystal clear mountain water (no salt) which is constantly fed by the river so is very clean. They have developed beaches around this and many have good toilets, showers, public bbq's and, very often, a small bar/cafe/snack bar.
The ones we use are great and there are many more we have not tried yet (I just picked up a guide to central Portugal river beaches from a local tourist office containing 52 river beaches in this area alone).
They are great places to get away from the often busy coastal beaches and we often wild camp there.
Free parking, soft clean water, no bbq to clean, bar, snacks, free showers, beautiful countryside surroundings...................REAL Portugal !
What more could you ask ?
Give them a try if you haven't done so.
Follow any river on the map and watch for the brown signs saying "Praia Fluvial".


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

Tony, I have a similar system on my van but only 1 camera looking downwards.

The monitor has 2 chanels. AV1 comes on whenever I put the van into reverse gear. AV2 I can flick to if I want to watch the car behind me in a traffic jam (not particularly useful).

Both channels only work on my van when the engine is running, they seem to have a lot of interference if the ignition is on. Start the engine and it is fine.

Dave


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*mirror*

just talking about mirrors i have a Aspire 255 , the camera connected near bottom of the motorhome i can view the rear only when in reverse only is it easy to make it visiable all the time when driving and how 
mick


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

*Re: mirror*



PEPPS said:


> just talking about mirrors i have a Aspire 255 , the camera connected near bottom of the motorhome i can view the rear only when in reverse only is it easy to make it visiable all the time when driving and how
> mick


I looked at the Aspire at the last motorhome show and as far as I can see it uses the same monitor that mine does.

Question time...

Is your monitor on all the time (receiving a signal or not) ? or does it turn on/off with reverse.

If your not in reverse can you press the v1/v2 button to receive a picture)

If the monitor is on and the v1/v2 button does nothing they have probably wired the camera itself straight into the reversing light feed (hmmmm!) and you will have to supply it with a ignition switched 12v feed, ta dah job jobbed!

If not you will have to do the above plus add an ignition feed to the monitor too as they have switched that via the reversing feed in the fusebox

Not really a difficult job but a little time consuming re-wiring it.

Scott


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*camera*

Hi it turns on when put in reverse when its not in reverse cant do any thing with it the monitor clips on my mirror it would prob need rewiring if i messed with it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mick


----------

